# LCD Screen X problems

## ZennouRyuu

I am trying to get X configured in Gentoo 1.4rc2 on my Toshiba 1415-S173 but cant get the 15'' LCD panel to work properly, by that I mean it will work, but only in 800x600 res and even then an inch on the right of the screen that is cut off. I have read through all of my docs that came with the laptop but the bastards didnt give me exact frequencies for the screen. If anyone can help i would be most greateful.

--ZennouRyuu

----------

## ctford0

I've noticed the following code in my XF86Config file, I don't know if it's present for you, but I thought that if you put false for the crtscreen and maybe some size for panelsize that it might help.  

```

        #Option     "CrtScreen"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

```

Note:  This is under my video card driver section, it was generated using 

```

XFree86 -configure

```

Chris

----------

## ZennouRyuu

Thanx, I am willing to try anything at this point

----------

## ZennouRyuu

hmmmm no luck, and I tried the -configure flag and in the monitor section it left it nearly blank, same in the screens section. the next XFree is due out this month so maybe i will have more luck with it..................

----------

## ZennouRyuu

I found the problem, it was my configuration, there are two options that Toshiba users shold add to get the GeForce4 working

```

Option "Ignore EDID" "1"

Option "GenerateRTList" "0"

```

Hope that will help someone else

----------

## ctford0

Congradulations!!!

----------

## OpelBlitz

what res should it work at?

----------

## ZennouRyuu

Runs well at 1024x768 full 3d acceleration

----------

## OpelBlitz

How can I tell if my 3D acceleration works?  :Smile: 

----------

## ZennouRyuu

well if you use an NVidia card (and you havnt manually disabled the splash) you will see and nvidia logo when X starts if you are using some other OpenGL supported card, run xgears, you should get about 300fps if you are 3d accelerated.

----------

